# Happy Birthday and Happy Mother's Day to my Cadie



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Today is Cadie's birthday. Isn't it sweet that this year it also happens to fall on Mother's Day? :wub: 

Her babies turned 4 weeks old yesterday and had their first meal of something other than the milk bar today.

I took some fun pictures. This set up by the way was my mom's idea. She has been dying to use this little baby buggy she bought years ago. 


























































































After the babies were done using the buggy, Cadie wanted to try it out. 
She decided this all on her own, we did not put her in there. :wub2:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!!! I love this!!! Your mom is very creative!! This is such a perfect day for a special girl. That first photo is award worthy and its just so sweet that its Cadie with her first born pups on Mother's Day. Happy Mother's Day you to, Cadie and your mom!!! Oh and I love that she needed to test it out too to make sure that it was safe for her pups ♥


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG soooo cute!!!!

The babies look like they are big time griping by being 'stuck' in the buggy! such cute pics and a big Happy Bday and Happy Mother's day to Cadie!!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday & Happy Mother's day!!

The first picture would make a great Mother's day card!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just over on FB oogling over these pictures.....they are the Best I've seen in a long time. Bravo Carina!!!! :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a great idea :biggrin: I love it. Such little characters. :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Too adorable!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So cute! Happy Birthday and Mother's Day!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy, happy Mama's Day and a wonderful birthday to you Cadie!

You are a beautiful Mommy!!!

Carina the carriage is darling, I love your Mom's idea! So adorable!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Those were the most adorable pics!!! You should send them to Hallmark!!!
Keep them coming :aktion033:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I agree. That first picture is definitely a Hallmark worthy photo!! I would buy it for Mother's Day. Happy birthday and Mother's Day Cadie! You and your babies are all gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMGGGG CARINA!!! That first picture is to die for...it needs to be in some sort of magazine or card or calendar or something...it's amazing!!! All of them are, really. I also love the last one of Cadie...so sweet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina - I can't stand it anymore.:smpullhair::smpullhair: Just when I think I've seen THE cutest pictures of your little clan you come up with something even cuter. I'm with everyone on a Hallmark moment. So adorable.
Happy Mother's Day Birthday, dear Cadie. You are the ultimate mom in my book. But of course then there's your mom Carina and her mom. Okay you're all the ultimate moms.:chili::chili: Hope you had a beautiful day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's so precious, just the cutest. Happy Mother's Day too.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Carina, I saw these on FB and am totally in LOVE! I think you should definitely enter these in a contest or something. They are so adorable!!! 

Happy belated birthday Miss Cadie!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG how precious!!!! Your mom sure had a wonderful idea, as the rest said Hallmark worthy. The pups and mother are adorable!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hope u had a great bday and a great mothers day cadie! i have never seen a cuter picture !!!! that is frameable , award winning , so so cute , ur mom has great ideas !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Carina, I think you should quit your day job & take up professional photography--seriously! Your mom can be your creative advisor! Your pups can be your models and we, the publicum, will pad your retirement accounts!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

these pictures are adorable!!! I love the one of her in the buggy herself - she still wants to be your baby


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday and mother's day to you, sweet Cadie!
arty:arty:arty:

Carina, those are the cutest photos I've seen for a long time! 
Cadie looks very adorable pushing the stroller with her babys inside!

You should frame it!!! 

And, OMG, she also wants to sit inside! Absolutely precious! 
Bravo, Cadie!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Carina, those pictures are adorable! You can tell how safe and secure the pups are... they don't seem to mind being in the carriage at all!!! And Cadie is trying to tell you that she's still a baby herself!!! I hope that she had a wonderful birthday and Mother's Day!!!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

hahaha thats so cute!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! That first picture is the cutest picture I have ever seen! I would have it enlarged as a poster print!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Truly an exceptional set of pics. Truly beautiful Malts.:wub:


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!! Soo cute!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are the cutest pictures I have ever seen. Happy Birthday and Happy Mothers Day to sweet Cadie:wub::wub::wub:


----------

